# usb c connection issues



## slfrflxns (Jun 11, 2019)

hi all, recently I've been having trouble using wired headphones on my Xperia XZ2 using an adapter. I've tried two different adapters, two different sets of headphones and I've tried cleaning out as much as I can from the port to no avail.

the device will charge with no problem whatsoever but when using headphones the media playing will inexplicably pause, sometimes even playing through the phone's speakers when I hit resume even though the headphones are still connected. I'm not sure what's going on or how to fix it, I've tried booting in safe mode, uninstalling antivirus, disabling headset buttons in case of faulty connection, a factory reset and essentially anything else under the sun that doesn't involve taking the phone apart, all not working. Not even the built in support app could help.

at the moment I'm using a small workaround called Lesser AudioSwitch, however the music will still pause and stutter, all the app does is eliminate the need to press play again by forcing audio through the headphones only. I just want to listen to music with no interruptions.

can anyone help me out?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Audio and Power travel through different leads in the connector, so there are a lot of chances that the audio leads might have failed or corroded however the power leads are clean (probably due to repeated use). If this is a hardware problem, I think the pause could be due to the headset connector temporarily disconnecting and connecting back, when this happens Audio players usually just go into pause/stop mode. (My perception)

My approach usually is to get a thin bristle brush use Isopropyl alcohol to moisten the bristle (Not wet), put the bristles in at one end and push and lift gently to the other end, this will remove any lint or dust from the connectors and possible surface dust on the leads, I have a more advanced method, but if done incorrectly, you can burn your phone, so let's try this first.


----------



## slfrflxns (Jun 11, 2019)

hi all,

so unfortunately the issue from my previous post is persisting with only a small period of reprieve, however this time around I'm recieving an error message.

this is slightly paraphrased but it's along the lines of "cannot restart USB auto-detection. please make sure the usb port is dry or undamaged." followed by the usb disconnecting itself, restarting auto-detection and pausing the music I'm listening to, which is the biggest annoyance of the whole saga.

I've even had this message pop up when connecting my charger, however this has only happened once.

is there anything I can do? I've literally only had this phone for around 4 months and it's given me more issues than iOS ever did.

EDIT - I attached a notification I get if usb auto-detection doesn't restart itself


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

I merged your threads, please do not create multiple threads about the same issue.

Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

slfrflxns said:


> is there anything I can do? I've literally only had this phone for around 4 months


Turn it in for service/repair/replacement since it's still under warranty. That looks like a hardware defect.


----------

